# Semi-cabin update...



## bearswede (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Gang...

 Here's an update of my growing semi-cabin collection...


----------



## bearswede (Sep 23, 2005)

From left to right:

 Hops & Malt Bitters, 4 Doyle's in various shades and hop motifs, a "black" glass Dr. Soule's and an Anchor Bitters (unembossed)...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 23, 2005)

Great bottles,Swede. Lets see a closeup of the black glass Soule's. Kelley


----------



## bearswede (Sep 23, 2005)

From right to left (after the Hops & Malt):

 German Hop Bitters, 2 Doyle's (one with a whisper of olive), a citron? Dr. Soule's, Gipp's Land Hop Bitters and a Hop Tonic...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Sep 23, 2005)

Very nice Ron !
  I'm partial to the Semi cabin Bitters. Some of my favorites !
  Is the German the 1880 or 1872 variant ? 
  Thanks for sharing ! Brian


----------



## ronvae (Sep 23, 2005)

Why are they called "semi cabins"; [8D]

 and

 Why are they on your car? [8D]


----------



## bearswede (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Brian...

 1872...

 Which is more dear?

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Pat...

 The basic form is similar to Drake's Plantation Bitters... The latter has embossed logs, making it a cabin form... Thus, semi-cabin for bottles with the outline form but no logs...

 I'm sure we could get Brian to show off some of his latest Plantation Bitters acquisitions...

 Ron

 PS... It was a good spot for catching the evening light...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 23, 2005)

great grouping RON...mind ifn I drool allover 'em ? []


----------



## BRIAN S. (Sep 23, 2005)

Very nicely explaination on the Semi cabin form Ron ! 

 The 1880 variant is the scarcest of the two. But the 1872's seem to have more character to the glass ..... much better crudity than the 1880 variants.  I have had several 1880's in the past....and they were rather Plain Jane if you ask me. 

 I'll see if I have any Drake's pics that I can post . 
  Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi ronvae ,
 Here's a pic with both Semi cabins and Cabins.


----------



## ronvae (Sep 24, 2005)

Ron & Brian,
 Thanks!  The picture comparing the cabins & semis along with the explanation was perfect.  I get it now.  Actually, you should keep that combo in mind for future books!


----------



## bearswede (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks, Charlie...

 You can drool all over my photos anytime!!!

 Glad to be back on-line (new computer), altho I'm still having trouble accessing some pages, like "My Ebay"...

 Ron


----------

